# PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?



## citcat (13. Okt. 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe einen Heissner b1001 Fertigteich gebraucht bekommen und wollte den nun noch im Herbst einsetzen. Nun hat er leider einen Riss :-(

Habe mich schon informiert - Es ist PE und deshalb so gut wie unklebbar. Die Kleber, die PE und PP kleben können wie technicoll 9110 haben eine ungenügende Feuchtigkeitsbeständigkeit: http://www.ottozeus.de/forum/pe-teich-wasserdicht-kleben/?p=1

Kann m ir jemand sagen, an wen ich mich zum schweissen des Teichs wenden kann? Welches Handwerk arbeitet mit dem richtigen Gerät? Bin etwas verzweifelt. Der Teich sollte der Ausgang eines Wassergartens mit Ufergraben und eventuellen Folienteicherweiterungen werden.

Das Leck ist ungefähr Tannennadel-groß und direkt unten im Boden.

Ich hänge Bild des Teichbeckens und des Risses an.

Bitte helft mir 

Viele Grüße,
Annika


----------



## koifischfan (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Sicherlich kann man das schweißen. Habe ich nicht und kann ich nicht.

Von außen würde ich ein Stück Schweißbahn (Dachpappe) ankleben und von innen mit Inotec behandeln.


----------



## citcat (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo, danke für die Antwort.

Habe gelesen, dass Innotec nicht hält bei PE.

Wie genau würde man denn schweissen ohne einen Kleber zu benutzen? Ich verstehe das Prinzip nicht und müsste das ja jedenfalls erklären könne, wenn ich wen beauftrage. Mein Nachbar hat einen Lötkolben und eine Heißklebepistole. Und nun?



LG, Annika


----------



## mitch (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo Annika,

Möglichkeit 1

2 Edelstahl (V2A) platten von innen und außen miteinander verschrauben (Innotec als Dichtmasse ganzflächig auftragen)

 

Möglichkeit 2



> Der Teich sollte der Ausgang eines Wassergartens mit Ufergraben und eventuellen Folienteicherweiterungen werden.


 gleich einen Folienflansch oder Tankverschraubung einbauen der mit dem Wassergartens verbunden wird


Möglichkeit 3

gelbe Seiten ==> Kunststoffbau / Dachdecker in der nähe suchen ==> schweissen lassen


----------



## lollo (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo Annika,

vielleicht hilft das hier weiter.  Anhang anzeigen schweissen_statt_wegwerfen.pdf Quelle: www.krafthand.de
Danach noch zuzüglich sichern, wie mitch schon erwähnte.


----------



## Nori (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Falls es ganz einfach und schnell gehen soll und ohne Kauf von teuren Dichtungsmitteln:

Hol dir eine Endkappe mit Innengewinde und eine dazu passende mit Außengewinde - dazu noch 2 Gummidichtungen und einen Gleitring (gibt's alles bei pvc-welt.de) Material kostet dich je nach erforderlicher Größe 5-7 € plus Versand. Du brauchst lediglich eine Lochsäge.

Gruß Nori


----------



## citcat (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo liebe Foris,

danke für Eure Antworten.

Ich werde heute mit einem befreundeten gelernten Schweisser telefonieren. Mal sehen, ob der sich rantraut. Werde berichten!

Danke auch für die tollen Links und Bilder. Das mit den Edelstahlplatten mache ich, falls mein Schweißer nicht mitspielt! 

Liebe Grüße, Annika


----------



## Nori (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Also wenn das ein Metaller ist, dann kannst es vergessen - das hat mit Metallschweißen eher weniger zu tun.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Also ich hatte an meinem kleinen Fertigbecken auch 2 Risse drin. Da hatte mein Onkel mal mit dem Spaten aus Versehen rein gehauen 

Ich habe die Stellen gesäubert, großzügig Adheseal drauf geschmiert, dann einen Flicken Teichfolie drauf gedrückt und die Ränder nochmal mit Adheseal abgedichtet.

Bisher ist alles dicht.

Mandy


----------



## DerMatze79 (16. Okt. 2013)

Einfach verschweissen!
Mit Heisluftpistole und entsprechenden Kunststoff Schweissdrähten 

http://www.steinel.de/Heissluftgeblaese/Zubehoer/HDPE-Kunststoff-Schweissdraht.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## citcat (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo liebes Forum,

danke, dass ihr mir geantwortet habt. 
Da ich mit der Schweiss-geschichte überfordert bin habe ich mich für diese Variante entschienden:




Nori schrieb:


> Falls es ganz einfach und schnell gehen soll und ohne Kauf von teuren Dichtungsmitteln:
> 
> Hol dir eine Endkappe mit Innengewinde und eine dazu passende mit Außengewinde - dazu noch 2 Gummidichtungen und einen Gleitring (gibt's alles bei pvc-welt.de) Material kostet dich je nach erforderlicher Größe 5-7 € plus Versand. Du brauchst lediglich eine Lochsäge.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Ich werde das diese Woche (so das Wetter mitspielt) ausprobieren. Meint ihr ich muß noch irgendeine "Schmatze" extra verwenden? Also einen Kleber etc?

Wie würdet ihr den Dichtigkeitstest durchführen?

Das Becken steht ja noch uneingegraben herum.

Viele Grüße, Annika


----------



## burki (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo

oder MEM Prudukte mal versuchen.
http://www.mem.de/produkte.html

Adheseal hält bei mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## StefanBO (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo Annika,

schön, dass du ein Teichbiotop ohne Fischbesatz planst. Lass dich nicht entmutigen!



citcat schrieb:


> Ich werde das diese Woche (so das Wetter mitspielt) ausprobieren.


Was ist denn aus der Sache geworden? Ich würde da nicht zu viel Aufwand rein stecken. Gebrauchte Teichbecken gibt es bei ebay mit etwas Glück und Geduld manchmal recht günstig. 

Superschnäppchen z.B. 2000+ Liter ab ca. 50,- Euro; Auktion Nr. 231090763681

Wenn du noch Platz hast, bieten sich auch mehrere Becken an, da Amphibien- und Insektenlarven ja nicht nur zu Fischen, sondern auch untereinander noch in Konkurrenz stehen. Mit abgetrennten und unterschiedlichen Bereichen lässt sich die Reproduktionsmöglichkeit grundsätzlich erhöhen


----------



## citcat (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo liebe Foris,

leider ist die Teichreperaturnummer sehr unbefriedigend ausgegangen.

Mein Nachbar hat mir geholfen. Allerdings bin ich von dem Resultat nicht begeistert und werde im nächsten Frühjahr ein neues Teichbecken OHNE LOCH gebraucht kaufen.

Das jetzt so ungeschickt Reparierte werde ich als Hochbeet benutzen mit der dann anfallenden Erde des Neuen. Sehr frustrierend alles gelaufen... da ich jetzt mein Sommertümpelchen auch auskippen und die ganze Vegetation damit töten muss :-(

Hoffe noch auf die Nachbarn, dass jemand meine Pflanzen und die Schneckis komplett nimmt. Tut mir so leid alles.

HAT JEMAND IN HAMBURG EIN GEBRAUCHTES INTAKTES TEICHBECKEN ZU VERKAUFEN?? ANGEBOTE AN MICH!! :beten

Liebe Grüße, Annika


----------



## Moonlight (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hey Annika,

warum muß es unbedingt ein Fertigbecken sein?
Hol Dir doch bischen Teichfolie und Vlies und lege Dir den Teich so an wie Du es möchtest.
Da kannste auch Stufen anlegen und die sind dann wesentlich größer und für die Pflanzenwelt besser geeignet, als die schmalen Streifen in den Teichschalen.

Mandy


----------



## StefanBO (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*



citcat schrieb:


> Sehr frustrierend alles gelaufen... da ich jetzt mein Sommertümpelchen auch auskippen und die ganze Vegetation damit töten muss :-(
> 
> Hoffe noch auf die Nachbarn, dass jemand meine Pflanzen und die Schneckis komplett nimmt. Tut mir so leid alles.
> 
> HAT JEMAND IN HAMBURG EIN GEBRAUCHTES INTAKTES TEICHBECKEN ZU VERKAUFEN??


Wieso musst du (irgendetwas) auskippen? Lass die Vegetation doch so, wie sie ist, wenn du nichts anderes bekommst!

Bei Teichbecken gehen Angebot und Nachfrage um diese Jahreszeitgegen gegen Null, aber dafür sind auch Schnäppchen möglich.

Wie weit ist Bendestorf für dich entfernt? Bei Ebay wird dort gerade ein Heissner PE-Fertigteich B501 (500 Liter) angeboten. Oder selbst eine Kleinanzeige aufgeben!


----------



## citcat (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

einen Folienteich mag ich nicht anlegen, weil ich 2 Hunde habe. Habe zuviel Angst vor "Krallenschäden"..- 

Auleeren muss ich leider, weil ich bisher nur eine kleine Kinder-Sand-Muschel gefüllt habe. Das ist also wirklich nur ein Tümpelchen. Aber es haben 3 Grasfrösche darin gelebt und viele __ Schnecken, weil ich ihn geimpft habe aus einem schönen Biotop ums Eck. Ich habe durch __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut und __ Froschbiss immer klares Wasser gehabt... Aber die Muschel würde durchfrieren und springen jetzt im Winter. Deswegen wollte ich ja so dringend noch vorher einen neuen Teich eingraben. 

Viele Grüße, Annika


----------



## StefanBO (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo,


citcat schrieb:


> Aber die Muschel würde durchfrieren und springen jetzt im Winter. Deswegen wollte ich ja so dringend noch vorher einen neuen Teich eingraben.


also ist die Muschel aus einem Material, das bei Minusgraden spröde wird und springt? Das erinnert mich an meinen durchsichtigen Pop-Up-Miniteich 

Und wie wäre es mit dem Ebay-Teich als (Übergangs-)Lösung, wenn der Preis stimmt? Hast du Erfahrung mit Ebay-Auktionen?


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo Citcat!
Wieso geht es nicht mit Folie, Du mußt ihn nur Hunde sicher machen und das ist doch einfach.
Entweder nimmst Du Kunstrasen ohne Noppen, NG Ufermatte oder noch eine Schicht Flies+ Folie. Messe Deine Hunde von Kopf -Fuß, oder Pfote +20 cm Sicherheit und soweit solltest Du mit  den oben genannten Mitteln bis zu der Tiefe x für einen sicheren Teichaufbau für Deine Hunde haben.

LG Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Kaufe dir im Baumarkt einen Mörtelbottich. Kostet 5 Euro oder so. Den Buddelst du in die Erde. Da kommt dann der ganze Kram rein. Wenn du den Tief genug eingräbst dann friert der sehr Wahrscheinlich nicht durch. Der Friert auch nicht kaputt. Damit überleben zumindest deine Pflanzen. Die Mörtelbottiche gibt es mit zwei Wandhöhen , nimm den tieferen. Kannst da ggf. ja noch Noppenfolie drüber machen. Schütze auch etwas. Meine Badewanne, welche ich eingegraben habe, ist nie ganz durchgefroren. Die Wasserasseln haben jedes Jahr überlebt. Somit wohl auch alles andere was so an kleinst Lebewesen da drinne war.

Zwei Bilder von der Badewanne. Der Rand wurde mit grünen Böschungsmatten versteckt.


----------



## citcat (25. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo!

Hey das sind ja tolle Tipps... ich nehme eine Mörtelwanne als Übergang... kaufe ich gleich am Wochenende. Und nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr mach ich einen Hundesicheren-Folienteich. So schwimmig sind die eh nicht... und wiegen nur 10 kg pro Stück.



Das mit dem Übergangsgartenteich war ja der Plan. Aber ich hatte nur ärger mit der Gebrauchten-Teichnummer. Hatte nen Riss.

Werde den jetzt nächstes Jahr als Hochbeet benutzen den Kaputten. Da ommt die Erde aus der Grube für den neuen Tich rein und ich umkleide ihn dann mit Holz...

LG und viele Grüße,
Annika


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*



citcat schrieb:


> Und nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr mach ich einen Hundesicheren-Folienteich. So schwimmig sind die eh nicht... und wiegen nur 10 kg pro Stück.
> Werde den jetzt nächstes Jahr als Hochbeet benutzen den Kaputten.


Kanste auch Rausnehmen die Wanne aus dem Loch. Folie drunter und wieder rein ins Loch...ggf Loch bisschen vergrößern Hundesicher und Dicht. Zwischen Folie und Wanne ggf noch Sand einschlämmen.


----------



## StefanBO (26. Nov. 2013)

*AW: PE Fertigteich (1000 Liter) mit kleinem Riss - wie reparieren?*

Hallo Annika,

eine gebrauchte 500 Liter-Wanne kostet gerade auch nur 5,50 Euro - hast du die Nachricht in deinem persönlichen Postfach gelesen? Bitte um Antwort!


----------

